# Kitchen doors and appliances



## fzr400exup (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I'm just in the process of buying a place in Spain, the kitchen needs doing up and my plan is to replace the doors/drawer fronts, I'm more than able to do this myself but want to know where i can get them, i don't want them re-sparayed as i think these will chip over time and the have handles and now want gloss white without handles, does anyone know where i can get some please? the property is in Puerto Banus, i don't mid a 50 mile travel.
also does spain have a good place to buy slightly damaged appliances (white goods) new but scratched etc

Thanks
Jon


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

fzr400exup said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm just in the process of buying a place in Spain, the kitchen needs doing up and my plan is to replace the doors/drawer fronts, I'm more than able to do this myself but want to know where i can get them, i don't want them re-sparayed as i think these will chip over time and the have handles and now want gloss white without handles, does anyone know where i can get some please? the property is in Puerto Banus, i don't mid a 50 mile travel.
> also does spain have a good place to buy slightly damaged appliances (white goods) new but scratched etc
> ...


Have you looked at Ikea for white gloss fronts?


----------



## fzr400exup (Aug 11, 2020)

Thanks for that, my worry is the hinge mounts are normally in different places, but guess I could refill the carcasses
Thanks again


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fzr400exup said:


> ...Aso does Spain have a good place to buy slightly damaged appliances (white goods) new but scratched etc
> 
> Thanks
> Jon


You need to look for_ electrodomésticos con tara_


----------



## fzr400exup (Aug 11, 2020)

Thanks for that, I think I found it, assume it is online only ?
Thanks jon


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fzr400exup said:


> Thanks for that, I think I found it, assume it is online only ?
> Thanks jon


Are you replying to this post?


Pesky Wesky said:


> You need to look for_ electrodomésticos con tara_


----------



## fzr400exup (Aug 11, 2020)

Yes, sorry I'm doing it from my phone, does 'electrodomésticos con tara' mean generally new damaged goods? of is it a specific website you are suggesting as the translate wasn't clear, i assume you can post websites on here ?

Thanks Jon


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fzr400exup said:


> Yes, sorry I'm doing it from my phone, does 'electrodomésticos con tara' mean generally new damaged goods? of is it a specific website you are suggesting as the translate wasn't clear, i assume you can post websites on here ?
> 
> Thanks Jon


Yes, that's it Jon, it's just a general term _electrodomésticos_ meaning appliances and _tara_ meaning damaged (Tara can also be used for clothes to mean shop soiled/ seconds/ flawed), so I wasn't meaning a particular website. There may be ones that deliver all over Spain, I don't know, but I was thinking that you could search for _electrodomésticos con tara + _the town you are in_, _or you could look around the local industrial estate area and see if there are any shops with these goods_.
_


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Sounds like spam to me.


----------



## fzr400exup (Aug 11, 2020)

That's great, thanks for your help, I will do just that, all the best Jon


----------



## fzr400exup (Aug 11, 2020)

Isobella, I'm not sure who or what spam you mean ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fzr400exup said:


> Isobella, I'm not sure who or what spam you mean ?


 I'm puzzled by that comment too, but still you have some info to start your search with so you can forget about it I think...
Maybe it's in response to a post that was erased.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

fzr400exup said:


> Isobella, I'm not sure who or what spam you mean ?





Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm puzzled by that comment too, but still you have some info to start your search with so you can forget about it I think...
> Maybe it's in response to a post that was erased.


There was a spam post earlier this morning which I reported which has been deleted 
By someone called kitchen doors or similar,!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> There was a spam post earlier this morning which I reported which has been deleted
> By someone called kitchen doors or similar,!


 I also reported it But, when a post has been deleted a little dustbin should be seen and there isn't one.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I also reported it But, when a post has been deleted a little dustbin should be seen and there isn't one.[
> 
> Yes I thought that, but I also notice that on version today, I can’t see like buttons on some posts etc so a glitch somewhere.?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Pesky Wesky said:
> 
> 
> > I also reported it But, when a post has been deleted a little dustbin should be seen and there isn't one.[
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Another mod completely removed the post in question from sight until I could log on & decide what to do with it. For various reasons I decided to leave it completely hidden. 


Are those 'likes' back Pesky?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiaxica said:


> Another mod completely removed the post in question from sight until I could log on & decide what to do with it. For various reasons I decided to leave it completely hidden.
> 
> 
> Are those 'likes' back Pesky?


Nope!


----------



## fzr400exup (Aug 11, 2020)

I wish I hadn't ask the question now 😉 I hope all returns to normal soon.
I thanked you for you help, hope this is added too
All the best Jon


----------

